

Low-Cost Multi-touch Whiteboard using the Wii Remote - nickb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s5EvhHy7eQ

======
Readmore
I posted this here on Monday (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=87885>)...
I guess you have to have youtube next to your link for it to get voted on.

~~~
rms
The more stories that are submitted here, the more often this kind of thing
starts happening, unfortunately.

------
shogunmike
This is brilliant. I'm working with a client who wants to get involved with
Microsoft Surface. I think I've just found a much better solution, and one
that's more versatile!

~~~
hhm
There are many alternatives to do this with webcams and related stuff...
however as I was saying above, this is probably the best option, and the more
versatile tech I've seen for this effect.

------
myoung8
absolutely amazing. hopefully this will get commercialized very soon.

~~~
jsomers
I'm not much of a hardware hacker but this looks like a pretty small DIY
project. A tighter, nicer package might be nice but I think the point is that
the ``commercialized" version (cf. Microsoft Surface) is really expensive.

~~~
rms
Even commercialized, this could be a cheaper and more versatile version of
electronic whiteboards. Just bundle a portable LCD projector and an infrared
sensor together and include software so it just works. Get a good team
together and apply to Y Combinator.

~~~
hhm
I agree. I've done some research on how to develop all kind of Microsoft
Surface related stuff, and no doubt there are a lot of alternatives to create
a similar effect in a much cheaper way. However, I haven't seen anything this
versatile... this idea and implementation is absolutely fantastic.

------
tx
This kind of stuff isn't new. These guys use optical feedback to achieve
similar effects:

<http://www.mine-control.com>

------
samwise
Wonder who owns the patents to this kinda technology

~~~
marcus
I think most patents on this technology have expired with the possible
exception of multi-touch.

~~~
apgwoz
this technically isn't "touch" though, so you should be OK. :)

~~~
marcus
True, but it all depends on the way the individual claims are written in the
patents governing multi-touch systems. If they have separated the claims for
determining touch points and for the using different touch points to control
zoom for example it might still be a problem, need to read the patent claims
carefully to be sure.

~~~
axod
Still amazes me you can get patents on such things. If you touch a screen with
2 fingers, and draw them outwards or inwards, what other thing could they
conceivably control other than zoom? Amazing :)

~~~
eru
How about deforming?

------
aswanson
They're onto my ass. Go to get moving.

